# Super Hurricanes and Super Fires



## fmdog44 (Sep 1, 2021)

Yes there are no indications of the climate heating up. None. Not one.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 1, 2021)

I've noticed that the climate change "deniers" have substantially reduced their claims in the past year.  The extreme fires and drought in the West seems to be getting their attention.  Now, this hurricane, and perhaps more to come, is also getting their attention.  It's not only here, but all over the world....floods, forest fires, extreme heat, etc.  The expert opinions of the "tipping point" time frame seem to be coming closer and closer.  Years ago, many climatologists were warning about conditions by the end of this century....now, many of them are concerned about what we will be seeing by 2050.


----------



## MrPants (Sep 2, 2021)

Look what's happening in the New York, New Jersey & Penn. areas today. Major flooding caused by unprecedented rainfall from the remnants of Ida. This is not just a one-off either. Similar events world wide are becoming the norm rather then the outlier! How long can critical infrastructure withstand these kinds of assaults before catastrophic collapse events occur? Personally, I think we're beyond the tipping point already and we won't have to wait another 25-30 years for the chickens to come home to roost. We're seeing the beginnings of that now!
The depressing aspect for me is that there's no way China's buying into any plan to reduce carbon emissions and they're the worst offender by far


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 2, 2021)

MrPants said:


> The depressing aspect for me is that there's no way China's buying into any plan to reduce carbon emissions and they're the worst offender by far


China is working on their emissions and have pledged to achieve zero emissions by 2060.
This link is to an article in the Financial Review, 26 April this year. It looks at the chance of them meeting their target and timetable. A lot of it goes over my head (economics is voodoo to me) but for those who understand better it could be informative.

How does China get to net zero emissions by 2060? (afr.com)


----------



## MrPants (Sep 2, 2021)

I supposed China HAS to do something if only for their own future existence, and I certainly think that's their main focus. I suppose the question should be if everyone were to do their part fully, can the trend be reversed over time? I don't have an answer to that but for the sake of those that follow behind me, I certainly hope so because I don't like the alternative!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 2, 2021)

First we have to stop adding greenhouse gases to the atmosphere. That is what net zero is all about.

Then we have to find ways of fixing CO2 and reducing the %age composition  back to pre-industrial levels. Some plants fix atmospheric nitrogen in their root systems. CO2 can be converted to a solid by passing it through lime water. Every green plant is a CO2 absorbing factory. I'm sure the great minds of this century will be able to find a way. It was done with gases that were destroying the ozone layer, so why would it be impossible for carbon dioxide?

When there is the will, a way will be found that is up to the task.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Yes there are no indications of the climate heating up. None. Not one.


Lots of em, but then the earth's climate has never been stable, its always warming or cooling.

Understanding what's happening is helpful, we are not very good at long range weather  forecasts, but knowing what's happening does help.  

Figuring out what we can or should do about it is the hard part.


----------

